# Kirkland Signature Puppy Food



## martymonty (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone use this particular food (the chicken, rice and vegetable one) It scored very high on a list of top dog foods (dry) and I would like to try it. Our 11 week old lab puppy has been on IAMS puppy smart and doing well, but having some very loose stools. It does seem to upset her tummy every once in a while. While I'd like to be able to purchase one of the more expensive brands, right now that is not feasible so I'm looking for one more reasonably priced, but still of good quality. Any other suggestions for a brand would be appreciated too. THANKS!!!!


----------



## 3dogmom26 (Dec 31, 2008)

I use the Kirklands cat food and our cats do fine on it. I think it's a pretty good food for the price.


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the Costco house brand, right? 

I don't know about their dog food, but I'm impressed with their housebrands overall. It wouldn't surprise me to find out they did their research on making a quality dog food at a reasonable price.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't personally feed it, but I have heard nothing but good regarding the Kirkland foods...basically that it is the best food in its price range, and better than many foods that are more expensive.

I fed my Kim Iams back in the day as well...thought it was the _crème de la crème_, lol. She was a mess on it though, which started my whole dog food education extravaganza...granted she ended up not doing well on a whole number of foods so...

But anyway, yeah, thumbs up to Kirkland


----------



## martymonty (Mar 16, 2009)

Shaina, what did you end up finding that your dog could tolerate the best. I know you can go crazy trying to find the "best" food for a puppy, like I said I was originally going to try the Royal Canin, but Kirkland food scored higher on the list of dog foods so with the price difference, I thought I'd try that one.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

martymonty said:


> Shaina, what did you end up finding that your dog could tolerate the best. I know you can go crazy trying to find the "best" food for a puppy, like I said I was originally going to try the Royal Canin, but Kirkland food scored higher on the list of dog foods so with the price difference, I thought I'd try that one.


I actually gave up and went with a raw diet, however, I tried several things first...

Purina Puppy Chow- this is what she "came with"...bad idea (itching, diarrhea, etc.)
Iams- not really any better
Nature's Recipe- better but still clearly something amiss
Canidae- Good for a while then couldn't tolerate it any more...back with the runniness and itching
Eagle Pack Holistic (fish version)- This was probably the best kibble for her in terms of ability to tolerate it, but we weren't going to be able to get it anymore once we moved. Wasn't willing to pay online prices for it, especially since she still had itching problems.
Innova EVO- This was great as far as itching and everything, but it's so calorie-packed that, since my dogs were under 18 months at the time and not allowed really intense workouts, I had to cut their rations WAY down because they started packing on the weight. So low, in fact, that I had to add green beans and such to it for bulk because they were having issues due to too little food passing through their system.

About that time a stnd poodle owned by someone I knew in Ohio passed away due to contaminated pet food (which was recalled) and I was done dealing with the whole kibble thing. I had been contemplating switching for a while anyway and was at the time in the process of getting a puppy from a breeder that strongly recommended raw, so just took the plunge. Puppy fell through, but my two were doing well on raw so we ran with it.

I feed Nature's Balance, a limited ingredient food, when they need to go on kibble for some reason (basically if someone is watching them for me), and they seem to do *okay* on it. California Naturals is another good one for sensitive dogs, but both can be $$$ depending on local prices. For some reason both are about $10 more/bag here than they were pre-moving, which is nuts.


...that was a probably a much longer response than you were looking for, lol 


Anyway, you can always try Kirkland and give it a few months (provided there's no immediate reaction unrelated to adjustment) and go from there  The general consensus seems to be that Royal Canin is overpriced for what you get, though again I haven't used that particular brand myself.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

All my dogs are on Kirkland, as pups they were also on the puppy food from them.

I tried Natures Variety but it is too expensive, and my dogs went through it way too fast. 

I have been very happy with Kirkland. Nice solid stools, beautiful coats, clear/bright eyes, good energy, and a good weight. 

I am definitely happy with it, and the dogs do seem to enjoy it!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

All Kirkland products are made by other companies. The Kirkland dog food is a duplicate of another company and formula but the key thing would be to figure out who is the company and what formula is the other one. Then you can see if Kirkland is cheaper or the company's formula that makes it for Costco.

I have a VHS camcorder that I bought at Radio Shack. It is branded Memorex but Sharp electronics makes it and has an exact model that is virtually the same as the Memorex. The only difference was the Memorex was cheaper by $100


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I feed the Kirkland adult to both my dogs and I've been happy with it so far. And you really can't beat the price!

I had the dogs on Canidae for a long while and I was actually disappointed in their stools! I wasn't impressed for the price.

I also had them on Wellness Core and I thought they did the best on that, but it was just a little out of my price range since I have to feed so much. If it was still Sierra, that would be one thing. 

I am satisfied with Kirkland.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

The rescue I am volunteering with provides the Kirkland food for the dogs. The dog that I foster is doing only so-so on this food. She has large, messy stool, and I have to feed her much more than should be necessary to keep weight on her (she checks out healthy at the vet, so that is not the problem). However, she has a beautiful shiny coat and twinkly eyes, so it isn't all bad.


----------



## kerilynn84 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm glad this thread is here. I have been chatting back and forth with my breeder and she feeds her puppies the Kirkland Signature Super Premium Puppy (Chicken, Rice, and Vegetable Formula). I wasn't sure how it would be, but I've done some research on it and it has 4 stars. Seems like you guys have had good experience with it? It's a great price... $16.99 for a bag (which I think is 20lbs). Just wondering how long a bag of food like that will generally last a puppy?


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I've fed Kirkland for four years, very happy with it, great value for the money (it's a Diamond brand product actually if I'm not mistaken). JJ (100 lb dog) gets 4 cups a day, Lucas (130 lbs) gets 5 cups, Apollo (70 lbs) gets 3 cups and Mia (30 lbs) gets 2 cups. I would say (although I haven't kept track really) the 50 lb bag lasts about 2 weeks, give or take a day or two. DK if that gives you any idea.......


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Lolas_Dad said:


> All Kirkland products are made by other companies. The Kirkland dog food is a duplicate of another company and formula but the key thing would be to figure out who is the company and what formula is the other one...


Yes, Kirkland is made by Diamond Pet Foods,
which manufactures under quite a few names.
They've also had their fair share of recalls.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, they have. I've switched for a while waiting for them to get themselves in line. It's par for the course for the industry, recalls happen with some regularity. To my knowledge they haven't had one in a while now.........other brands turn lately.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

We've been using the Kirkland Puppy food since we got Kobi. He's done we'll on it and we haven't had any negative reactions.


----------

